# fantasy footballleague forming now



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

ok i hope hank doesn't kill me,lol.. this is not r/c related but..

we have a free nascar league and now we have room for about 5 fantasy football heads...live draft email me if you would like to join it is a private group made up of 100% r/c racers mostly oval racers.. so see it is r/c related he he 

[email protected]


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Send you an e-mail 8/15 about joining. No Reply ? So Do I assume all

The spots are filled ?


----------



## Turbodog (Mar 27, 2003)

katfish is still without power due to the hurricane...stay tuned.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

FLORIDA OVAL RACERS (ID# 224992) pass word if needed is oval 

everyone get in! it's free with a live draft!


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm gonna win this league too ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd love to join and win this league only problem I have is No one has given the

web site address.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Cancel my last request I engaged my brain and found the web site and have

joined. Next Stupid question time and date of draft ?


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Once again have engaged mouth before brain Have found this info on team site. Next

thing I see is WE NEED MORE BODIES ! !


----------

